
Microsoft pulls Windows 10 support from Intel's Galileo boards - gapchuboy
http://www.itworld.com/article/3006396/microsoft-pulls-windows-10-support-from-intels-galileo-boards.html#tk.rss_news
======
pedalpete
"Galileo Gen2 users will be able to install Linux on the board after Windows
support ends."

I never got using the Galileo board Microsoft gave me because I couldn't
easily run Node.js on it. I wanted to try the Microsoft IoT with some stuff
I've been playing with, but the support wasn't there. I was hoping to upgrade
to Windows 10, but I guess it will become a linux machine now.

